# looking for equipment



## mikedmatthews (Apr 7, 2008)

ok, i'm a little lost in here. thought there would be a trade section. i was told i could find some people selling used co2 equipment here. anybody selling?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi Mike, welcome to the forum. 
I use CO2 but don't have any extra equipment available. 
Wish I could be of more help though!


----------



## mitcore (Apr 7, 2008)

sorry i dont use it at all
hope you find some


----------

